
K-State researcher: Poverty is rooted in US education system - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/05/05/k.state.researcher.poverty.rooted.us.education.system
======
tokenadult
"Another destructive and common stereotype held by teachers is that parents of
poor children do not care about their education," Taylor said. "They cite
parents' lack of involvement or attendance as a reason. However, they fail to
understand that poor parents love and care about their children and their
education just as every parent does, and that their lack of involvement or
attendance may be due to working several jobs, unreliable transportation or
numerous other factors."

This is probably the best part of the submitted article. I agree that many
teachers think too little of many of the poor families that they supposedly
serve.

